# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Failu pievienošana forumā

## GEmachine

Saprotu, ka defaultā phpBB forumam nav tāda iespēja, kā uploadot failus, taču vajadzētu gan to ieviest. Bildes pievienot vēl varētu arī izmantojot bilžu serverus, kaut gan dažos ir ūdenszīmes, vai kāds cits traucējošs uzraksts/ķeburs, kurš shēmās vai nedo dies` PCB zīmējumos bieži nav vispār pieļaujams. Taču dažreiz rodas nepieciešamība arī izvietot kādu maza izmēra citu failu, un tādu serveru skaits jau ir krietni vien mazāks salīdzinot ar bilžu serveriem. Tāpēc lūdzu administrāciju par to padomāt.

----------


## marizo

Ziņoju, ka man nekādi neizdodas pievienot forumā jaunu tēmu ar pievienotiem attēliem. Failu izmērs zem 100kB, bet ielāde turpinās bezgalīgi ilgi. Mēģināju gan vakar, gan šodien; gan no IE, gan Opera. Ja kādam izdodas, atklājiet man noslēpumu!   ::

----------


## Mairis

Mozilla Firefox

Moš tev pārāk šerpa aizsardzība.

----------


## marizo

Man tā lapsa nepatīk, negribu instalēt (aispriedumi, khe khe)
Nu nez, bezmaksas iedzīvotāju reģistrā u.c. problēmu ar bilžu ielādi nav.

----------


## GuntisK

Forumā pievienotas tiek tikai bildes ar paplašinājumu .GIF . Pārējie formāti tiek ignorēti.   ::

----------


## marcina

Starp citu *.PNG arī! uzskatu ka tas ir daudzreiz labāks formāts nekā JPEG vai pat GIF.

----------


## marizo

Paldies! Ir īstais!

----------


## Raimonds1

.

----------


## deivs001

1. Nospiežam POST REPLY
2. Izvēlamies zem rāmīša kur ieraksta tekstu 
3. Atrodam kur ir vajadzīgais fails
4. Nospiežam Add the file, pievienojam komentārus ja vajag.

----------


## Athlons

testējam failu pievienošanu...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā iekopēt tekstu no viena topika uz otru ar atsauci uz autoru quote??

----------


## Vinchi

Izmanto quote tegus.

----------


## bbarda

vajadzēja vairāk formāt,Tas nav nopietni.

----------


## Didzis

Tests

----------


## juris90

[attachment=0:1h5g2et9]img_4745.jpg[/attachment:1h5g2et9] ko darīt ja vajag lielaku bildi ievietot? (nevis izmers bet kilobaiti)

----------


## ansius

> ko darīt ja vajag lielaku bildi ievietot? (nevis izmers bet kilobaiti)


 ieliec citā resursā un tad ar linku šeit [img] u.t.t

----------


## juris90

> ko darīt ja vajag lielaku bildi ievietot? (nevis izmers bet kilobaiti)
> 
> 
>  ieliec citā resursā un tad ar linku šeit [img] u.t.t


 liels paldies, sanak bet tagad bilde par lielu!   ::

----------


## Delfins

Lieciet uz citiem img serverim.. nenoslogojiet forumu  ::

----------


## juris90

> Lieciet uz citiem img serverim.. nenoslogojiet forumu


 nee nu es to izdzesishu bet kapec taa, atkal jameklu kur likt un jasarežģī dzīve.  ::  un uz kuru tad likt serveri labak?

----------


## tornislv

> Lieciet uz citiem img serverim.. nenoslogojiet forumu


 _forumu_ ar bildēm _noslogot_ nevar. Var diska vietu vairāk aizņemt. Pie mūsdienu cenām par gigabaitu un LV auditorijas apmēra - rakstītāju skaita - par to arī nebūtu pārmērīgi jāsatraucas.

----------


## Vikings

Bilde ir liela tādēļ, ka dorumam nav uzinstalēta auto resize fīča. Tas nu ir atkarīgs no Vinchi vai tas tiks izdarīts.

----------


## Delfins

> _forumu_ ar bildēm _noslogot_ nevar. Var diska vietu vairāk aizņemt. Pie mūsdienu cenām par gigabaitu un LV auditorijas apmēra - rakstītāju skaita - par to arī nebūtu pārmērīgi jāsatraucas.


 nu nestāsti.. trafiku/diskus taču dzenā + papildus SQL pieprasījumi. Protams, elfas forumam pie tik niecīga apmeklējuma tas nedraud.

----------


## tornislv

... jā, elektroniem miza nodilst!   ::

----------

